# Digital Grand?



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Is it really true that Yamaha has the digital "Grand Piano" modeling all sewn up? 

I mean.... with a really good player and clean sound system.... if I close my eye's and just listen.... oh those sweet nuances are just like honey in my ears! 

Now, I know they've been sampling keys forever and I know they're R&D department's budget is probably the size of the net worth of their competition, but I am willing to be swayed!:blink:

I've been hearing of the new Roland "V" piano..... C'mon... sway me.

Pep


----------



## trifidmaster (Nov 18, 2006)

PepAX7,

I love the Yamaha pianos. I went to Messe in Frankfurt last month and have tried many pianos.
OK, a Bosendorfer for 60 KEuro is something very special.

The Modus from Yamaha is very nice, but the AvantGrand is the top.
If I could go, I would go for the N2.
But there is one model at lower price, and that is the CLP S308.

So, if you can, play on it. It is not a real piano, but VERY good, at least fro my ears.
Stefan.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

I love their sound... but I thought they were all sampled rather than modelled? AFAIK the V-Piano is the only hardware modelled piano around at the moment.


----------



## trifidmaster (Nov 18, 2006)

Yep, the Yamaha is sampled, sorry for that.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey, no worries  I love their sound too - my main synth is a Yamaha S90 ES (one of the deciding factors was the piano sound). I've never tried the Roland - would love to have a go sometime though...


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, I meant sampled.... (I need to be more precise:sweat

I just repaired an S90 XS (4 broken keys and hammers)!:crying: I really did not want to give it back!

What about Korg?

Or how 'bout NORD.. do they do piano?

Casio has been coming on with new stuff!?!

Trifid.. I'm not real familiar with those model names. Is that the European versions?

Over here, it's the Yamaha Motif series or MM series... the S90 has the same "grand" samples I believe.

Comments??

Pep


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

PepAX7 said:


> Is it really true that Yamaha has the digital "Grand Piano" modeling all sewn up?
> 
> I mean.... with a really good player and clean sound system.... if I close my eye's and just listen.... oh those sweet nuances are just like honey in my ears!
> 
> ...


You need to hear the Roland RD600 or RD700.... 
Go to: http://www.myspace.com/quantummantra and listen to Misty recorded with an RD600.


----------



## glen1980 (Jun 23, 2010)

I can really recommend the Steinberg the Grand!


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Darnstrat said:


> You need to hear the Roland RD600 or RD700....
> Go to: http://www.myspace.com/quantummantra and listen to Misty recorded with an RD600.


Yes... I do love the Roland sound and they are probably my #1 in Hi-tech music.... but that Motif XS8 is just got me under a spell!:dontknow:

Pep


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Join us, join us... :R


----------

